

Ask HN: Anyone used XtraDB from Percona (instead of InnoDB)? - immad

Has any one tried out XtraDB?<p>It is supposed to be better than InnoDB and has binary compatibility with InnoDB database files.<p>Here are a couple of articles on it for those interested:<p>http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2009/08/13/xtradb-the-top-10-enhancements/<p>http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7356/1.html
======
shankar108
I recently deployed XtraDB 1.0.4-8 with MySQL 5.1.39 -- I've seen speedups of
upto 50% on some queries -- especially on 1M+ row updates.

Setup is easy. Here's what I did 1\. download mysql 5.1.39 source tarball 2\.
download percona xtradb 1.0.4-8 3\. extract mysql 5.1.39 tarball 4\. delete
contents of 'mysql-5.1.39/storage/innobase' 5\. extract contents of xtradb
tarball into 'mysql-5.1.39/storage/innobase' 6\. compile mysql source with
standard configure options

------
whirlycott1
Yeah, we've used it at StyleFeeder for some stuff. Although we leaned pretty
hard on it, I really didn't see a big difference either way. I was a little
surprised and expected to see some real gains, but they never materialized.

~~~
foobar2k
That's a shame. Was it easy to set up?

~~~
whirlycott1
Yeah, just an rpm and we were all set.

------
toolbag
We started using XtraDB a few months ago, I wasn't involved in the actual
implementation of it so I asked our DBA, here is what he said:

"it is supposed to work better with 8 core boxes like we have - both in terms
of IO, and cpu usage.

it also gives us more flexibility on tweaking parameters."

------
morgo
To answer your question: Yes - I've used it. I wrote the first article you
linked to though, so I guess I had to :p

------
labria
I use it on one of my servers. But unfortunately, I have no data to compare to
=(

